# Sooooo bloated !



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

My God !  I think I am gonna pop !

I am so bloated from just under my boobs to beneath my stomach - I look about 6 months pregnant!!

is this another bloody clomid thing   Am sitting in my office with my trousers completely undone and hoping no-one needs me to stand up for any reason !

Any tips for how to reduce this - am so uncomfortable ?!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Think it is hun ..I have had to buy some bigger trousers as I get bloated so often since being on clomid .. maybe worth doing the same for bloated days..
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Great  

OK, well wish me luck - trousers won't do up and I now have to walk from my office to a VERY busy Liverpool Street Station with my trousers undone, hope they don't fall down !!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ha ha .. oh dear can just see your post later .. I got arrested for flashing lol..

Bless you .. I wondered whether its worth getting those things that pregnant women use to extend their zip area ..I think blooming marvellous do them ..as I think you can vary how much you extend it so that would be good for bloater days lol
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, they didn't fall down thankfully !  Took your advice and have on a pair of bigger trousers today - and I'm filling 'em to maximum capacity  

Not sure if it is the clomid causing the bloating - was awake all night with the worst heartburn/indigestion ever and also stomach pains.  That wouldn't all be down to the clomid would it ?!?!?

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Could it be trapped wind/colic that can make you feel very uncomfortable and very bloated .. are you suffering from constipation?

I am not sure if you can take peppermint tea ..I think you can as that is brilliant for reducing stomach bloatedness and pain. 

Cat


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Cat!

Defo not constipated  

Think I have read on here somewhere that it could be a side effect of the HCG jab ??  I am eating Rennie's like a crazy person so hopefully that'll help!

How's you anyway ?

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have been given antibiotics this morning for infected sinuses .. thought it was migraine as it seemed to get a bit better yesterday afternoon but Dr says it was prob cos I had a hot bath and it opened up my sinuses temporarily ..

Hopefully it will go down in a couple of days hun ..might go down quicker if you have a big fart lol  

I would def invest in a few pairs of bigger trousers just to make life more comfortable on the bloated days ..they will also come in handy when you get pregnant      
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Think a huge fart might do the job, but think it might also clear my office very quickly   

Hope you're sinuses get better - my DH suffers with his, although they've been much better since he was advised to steer clear of wheat and dairy.  You can really tell the difference when he's had some !

LOL - I was shopping for jeans at the weekend (my pet hate as I'm quite short!) with DH. I tried a pair on in 2 sizes and neither fitted properly, DH says to me "you may as well just get the bigger pair, it's not like you're gonna lose weight is it".  I flipped out at him, stomped back into the changing room and then out of the shop with him charging after me. When he finally caught up he explained that he meant I wouldn't be losing weight cos I'd be PG - poor bloke !


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh poor hubby lol   .. funny how we are more sensitive to such comments    .. if only eh .. lets hope we all have that reason soon for looking like bloaters eh!! 

Thanks for the rennie offer but I'd rather have a big slice of cake lol  

Why don't you wait until you go to bed ..fart under the bed covers ..shove your partners head under  ..or alternatively wave the covers about ..cos isn't that what most men like to do lol !! be good to get your revenge on behalf of all the women on FF   
Cat x


----------

